# Sheet Music For Galuppi Sonatas?



## habibrobert (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I've been looking for the sheet music to Galuppi's Sonata in B flat major llly no 14, but I haven't had much luck finding them online. I tried imslp, but it wasn't on there. The most common search results on google are his sonatas op. 1 and op.2, which does not include this work. I am starting to think that the sheet music for this doesn't exist! Can anyone point me to the right direction? Can it be that its not online because its not a relatively popular sonata? I really don't know how well known this one is. 

thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

habibrobert said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been looking for the sheet music to Galuppi's Sonata in B flat major llly no 14, but I haven't had much luck finding them online. I tried imslp, but it wasn't on there. The most common search results on google are his sonatas op. 1 and op.2, which does not include this work. I am starting to think that the sheet music for this doesn't exist! Can anyone point me to the right direction? Can it be that its not online because its not a relatively popular sonata? I really don't know how well known this one is.
> 
> thanks!


Have you tried this site?

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/sm/composer|8695-b


----------



## habibrobert (Jun 4, 2015)

I found one on there that has op 1, 2 and 5. But it doesn't list which sonatas are in each opus. The book contains 10 sonatas. I'm not sure if its worth the risk to buy it and have it not in there. I would be perfectly happy buying his complete solo keyboard works, but I tried searching for that and had absolutely no luck. 

Thanks


----------

